# Backyard Shooting



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's some more shots in the backyard at cans from 10m....the bloody sun is shining right on the cans and blanket i'm using as a backstop, but at least u can hear them hit
cheers
Stevo


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tearing them up!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Good shootin Stevo.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That sun burns me up!
Don't bother you, though! Good shooting.


----------

